# wanted sulcata Tortoise



## wildponey21 (Oct 26, 2011)

I live in Rochetesr New York and am looking to get a sulcata tort. I have the space,time and means to care for one. I looking to spend no more than 250 and don't want to have one shipped if any one can help let me know


----------



## mresner (Oct 31, 2011)

wildponey21 said:


> I live in Rochetesr New York and am looking to get a sulcata tort. I have the space,time and means to care for one. I looking to spend no more than 250 and don't want to have one shipped if any one can help let me know


]

I have a Sulcata. Would you like more info? Please email me at [email protected]
Meagan


----------



## Jupiterannette (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in mass and my guy is great but sadly since my back injury I feel I cannot keep up with him as much as I should. 
[email protected]


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 14, 2011)

willing to travel to pick up? http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/pet/2745967283.html


----------

